# Help Me Pick My Fursona Species



## stormhawk27 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi everyone, I have been struggling to settle on a species for my fursona for a while now.  I was hoping you all might be able to give me some suggestions based on my personality.
I am:

Introverted

Practical and brutally honest, which gets me in trouble sometimes

Can come off as cold or distant, I've had friends tell me I was intimidating when they first met me, but I am pretty loyal to the friends I do have
Perfectionist (which is why I agonize over nonsense like fursona species)

Don't have many hobbies, but obsessive about the ones I do have
My "favorite animals" are probably rats and horses (although I really don't see myself as a horse personality wise) as I have both of these animals as pets.  Was also considering big cat?  Please let me know if you have any other species suggestions.  Thank you!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

Practically anything could be used, so just start sketching.  Or consequently, you could browse FA until you find a species that catches your attention.  Custom tailor it to what you like, and see if you like what comes out. 

Eventually, you'll find something you feel is "you".  I'm not sure if someone else picking your Sona will get you want you want.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 29, 2017)

Canadian wolf dog?


----------



## TheArchiver (Oct 29, 2017)

Anything but a wolf please. Or any variant of a canine for that matter. You can be more original.
A horse as mentioned sounds like a good start.


----------



## Mahogany (Oct 29, 2017)

A Badger or a Tasmanian Devil sound like a good fit. 
Both are solitary animals (introverted), are known to be brash (brutally honest), and keep a well-built and organized den (Perfectionist).

Also, you mentioned one of your favourite animals are rats, and look at this cute Devil's face:


----------



## Basi~ (Oct 29, 2017)

Rats/mice are super cute and awesome... One of them or an animal that is related to them would be what I suggest. 
My first sona was a mouse :3


----------



## Astus (Oct 30, 2017)

A domestic cat, be it shorthair or longhair, etc... They are all the things you listed to pretty much a point.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 30, 2017)

Goat. One of these days I'm going to convince someone to be a goat.

Or perhaps a sheep? I eat them.


----------



## RemedyKun (Oct 30, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Goat. One of these days I'm going to convince someone to be a goat.
> 
> Or perhaps a sheep? I eat them.


Cannibal


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

How about a protogen? Don't really see many of them around


----------



## Dongding (Oct 30, 2017)

RemedyKun said:


> Cannibal


Psh. What are you even talking about man. Sheep are food for us wolves.


----------



## RemedyKun (Oct 30, 2017)

But... I dont... Nevermind I guess... I need to think this through


----------



## stormhawk27 (Oct 30, 2017)

Mahogany said:


> A Badger or a Tasmanian Devil sound like a good fit.
> Both are solitary animals (introverted), are known to be brash (brutally honest), and keep a well-built and organized den (Perfectionist).
> 
> Also, you mentioned one of your favourite animals are rats, and look at this cute Devil's face:



Badger is a REALLY cool idea, and not one I would've thought of on my own.  Thanks for the suggestions so far everyone!


----------



## Ciderfine (Oct 31, 2017)

You sadly don't just "pick"  your species of your character it comes naturally to you. People switch these on the fly over the years but in general you cant just pick something that feels cool, or unique. The meaning of the animal will bond to you like magic words during a point in your life. And even if years later you don't have a fursona yet, welcome to the club. Many of us had to wait years after finding the fandom to know who we really are.

Waiting and understanding yourself and past is a very important part of finding your fursona.


----------



## greyel (Oct 31, 2017)

What animal are you? Find out with the Animal In You Personality Test!

Super token but it can be a great springing off point.  It helps some people to think about general types first?  When I first got into the fandom I was just really drawn to Avian characters (for lots of reasons) and the rest is history.  Just spend a lot of time with the animals you're considering whether that's watching youtube videos or going to a pet store or w/e.  There's no wrong way to pick your species and it can have as much or as little meaning as you want.


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Practically anything could be used, so just start sketching. Or consequently, you could browse FA until you find a species that catches your attention. Custom tailor it to what you like, and see if you like what comes out.
> 
> Eventually, you'll find something you feel is "you". I'm not sure if someone else picking your Sona will get you want you want.



I agree with this completely. Also sometimes the best 'sona/avatar character you can have is one that feels natural to sketch out or that you have a lot of fun drawing.  

 It does not even need to be an actual specific animal, just a sort of creature that is a blend of the different things you like or traits of different animals that you feel are you. After that you can apply whatever personality traits you want to it.  Also some people will apply some physical traits to their 'sonas, like hair color, eye color, hairstyle, etc. Some have more than one 'sona, and some change their 'sonas throughout their lives. So don't feel like you have to choose just one and stick with it or feel like it needs to be in one specific species compartment.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 31, 2017)

I've know the ideal one for me, for decades. It just took me a long time to follow through.



Technically not anthropomorphic, but intelligent, sociable and capable of communication. Decide what you will.

PS Thanks again to Khyaber.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 31, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> I've know the ideal one for me, for decades. It just took me a long time to follow through.
> View attachment 22856
> Technically not anthropomorphic, but intelligent, sociable and capable of communication. Decide what you will.
> 
> PS Thanks again to Khyaber.


Dragons are life <3


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 4, 2017)

I made a post for the new furs helping to find his fursona, the link is: forums.furaffinity.net: How to make your fursona.
I hope can help you


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 4, 2017)

MAKE YOUR FURSONA A PIGEON 

DO IT 

>:c


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

choos a rooster so i can have a freind im the onely one of my kind...


----------

